# Burton Boats



## pdawson (Jan 14, 2007)

CAN ANYONE TELL ME ALL THE NAMES OF THE STEEL / WOOD
BURTON BOATS BUILT IN THE 70'S .(Thumb)


----------



## Steve Farrow (Sep 9, 2006)

Burton Agnes, Constable, Fleming. & Lonsdale. Newington Trawlers.

Regards

Steve


----------



## david freeman (Jan 26, 2006)

Newington Trawlers were based in St Andrews Dock in Hull, and the 'snibbies' where run then I think as the Burton Boats. Newington Trawlers ran very sucessfully the wet fishers out of Hull, from St Andrews Dock:Ian Flemming;Hammond innnes Modern Strern Trawlers, and the Joseph Conrad a side winder. They may have been another one? Side winder. The wet fishers often won the best prize for the market take of fine fish landed in a day.


----------



## pdawson (Jan 14, 2007)

i am sure newington had ten boats built , 5 steel & 5 wooden 
can anyone remember all of their names ?


----------



## porthendry (Jul 6, 2007)

Steve Farrow said:


> Burton Agnes, Constable, Fleming. & Lonsdale. Newington Trawlers.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Steve


Cherry Burton, Bishop Burton and Burton Pidsea too, not sure about any others. Vera Louise ?


----------

